# SOLD!!! --- WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b --- SOLD!!



## Upnorthfishing

*THIS ITEM IS SOLD*


1969 1201b wt with 45 inch tracks, vin number 1222, i had the 200 ford six rebuilt in the spring of 2010, new clutch , 4 speed manual and master and slave cylinders for the clutch, new steering slave cylinders, new brake bands last year, oc-12 with drop boxes, many new wheelbearings and seals, 5 new tires, tracks are weather cracked but no splices or chunks missing.....located in northern minnesota....here are some pics i have more if you want more......asking $12,000

*THIS ITEM IS SOLD*

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii201/djhalvorson/


----------



## Swierk

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Where is the machine?  How many hours, any leaks?  Run good?


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Located in northern minnesota (Roseau) 3200 hrs (15hrs on engine rebuild), no leaks, runs perfect, starts right up, durning summer months its stored in doors...this is my icefishing machine...i have a users manual and the orginal build sheet and extra bushings for the torsion axels...if you have anymore questions email me ..



daniel557@centurytel.net

thanks


----------



## northerndave

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Dan I hope you don't mind if I post these up. We spotted upnorth out on the ice this past weekend pulling his ice fishing house.


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

thanks for posting them!!!! it was intresting pulling it on the bare ice, but it pulled it easy...i really had to plan the turns and not turn to fast...just about lost it once


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Cool!!

We love pictures!!

Nice unit,

Kirk


----------



## 2datop

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

now thats fishing in style...


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

the spryte has 2600 hrs not 3200...now northerndave sold his we got snow on monday ...finally get to use it again


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

price reduced to 10,500.....


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

We lost our snow in 2 days and had to go pick up the spryte off the lake before the water got to deep....just about time to service and put back into storage....


----------



## fisherman 177

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Is this rig still for sale? What is your regular service for the year?


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

yes its forsale yet..it sitting in the shed in storage right now....what do you mean  regular service for the year??


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

bump


----------



## XTREEEM

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Hi, sorry for the dumb questions.............new to this game. Can the tracks be cut down to keep the unit to 96" of total width without sacrificing performance in or on top of snow? Concerned about hauling legally without permits. Also could you please estimate length and overall weight? Thank you, Jerry.


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Cutting down the track might not be a good idea. It would affect the performance on snow, and the grousers would have to be cut down, again not a good idea, if you have to find replacements some day....Wide load plackards would be sufficent in most states for moving it. It probably weighs in around 7,500 lbs. or so...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

yah what he said   lol  i haul it down the road without permets i just tie red flags on the tracks, for the length i can go and measure it tonight


----------



## the old trucker

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

I would check with the state laws first to see exactly what you can & can not do. Maybe they issue yearly oversize permits for a reasonable fee. I know your allowed 102" wide everywhere. Your tracks alone take up 90".


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

in mn its 15$ for a single trip and 105 for a yearly permit all you need is flags on the widest part...


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

the spryte is 10ft wide 8ft high and 13 ft long


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

And if you are only going to camp one time, detrack it and go.

Once you do the tracks once you can put them on in about an hour or less.

Just sayin

Mike


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

bump


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

ttt


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

i don't think the price is too outlandish kind of suprised that it has not sold yet


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

i have a local guy thats pretty interested....had a few tire kickers....its a nice rig that ready to go.


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

If I didn't have a Snow Trac I might have bought it by now. The only draw back I see is the width on some trails around here, and maybe it would work. Nice unit for sure, and priced right IMHO. 

Winter is comming, time to buy!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*



Upnorthfishing said:


> i have a local guy thats pretty interested....had a few tire kickers....its a nice rig that ready to go.



I realize you're in Minnesota, but there's a decent sized used snowcat market in Utah. I think many people here in the west would consider the wide tracks a plus.

We're entering prime selling season, have you considered listing it on KSL.com?


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

trying to post it on ksl.com but it doesnt seem to work.....


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

I've bought much more on KSL than I've sold, and sometimes listing stuff for sale has been a bit cumbersome. That said, I've always thought it's because I'm pretty clumsy using a computer.

I honestly do think if you persevere with KSL you'll get your Thiokol listed.

Best of luck...


----------



## SJSC

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Do you just have the one bench seat behind the drivers area ? What is the inside dimensions of the entire rear cab ? What is a good cuising speed for that machine on hardpacked snowroads ? I am looking for a machine that I can move 12 passengers plus driver for 6 to 8 miles each morning and return them in the evening.

Thanks


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

cruising speed about 11-12 mph.  and yes only one bench set., but there is room to put more..ill get the dimensions tonight..


----------



## dlmorindds

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

I am surprised this 1200 has not sold...it is a very clean machine.  Just try to go through one of these Thiokols and do it right for $12000...hell look at those beautiful tracks and grousers...geez!!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

you are right i believe most of us around here like the satisfaction of doing it our self how ever as a turn key operation that's a great deal


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

might take it for a spin today we are gettin a bunch of snow.....


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

CJSC.....
the back end behind the bench seat is 6ft x 6ft... any other questions??


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

bump....


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

price reduced to 9500......winters is comming


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

lots of views and no offers


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

bump


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Hang tough it's a nice machine. Sooner or later the right guy will show up and Bingo..

Hey somebody! You need this cat!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

pulled it outa storage today put a little gas in the carb and it fired up and purred like a kitten....


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

sold!!!! to a local fisherman


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*



Upnorthfishing said:


> sold!!!! to a local fisherman



congrats!


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

now i can turn around and give it all to boggie for my new ride


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*



Upnorthfishing said:


> now i can turn around and give it all to boggie for my new ride


Which is???


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

ill get pics next week when i pic it up


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

well i guess i had a couple on my phone...needs cosmetics..... should be a good runner

601


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

OK Dan, as a soon to be member of the super secret 600 series club, first thing is never ever let them know where you got it, and secondly where you keep it., thirdly how much you paid for it, and lastly how many of them you have.  yah I know you culled it from the herd.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

boy i hope being part of the 600 club isn't like being part of the krusty club


----------



## wesley

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Boogie is like a crack dealer, only he has the 600 fix. I know, I was his last victom. Now I'm hooked and I'd sell a kidney before I'd part with it.


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*



boggie said:


> OK Dan, as a soon to be member of the super secret 600 series club, first thing is never ever let them know where you got it, and secondly where you keep it., thirdly how much you paid for it, and lastly how many of them you have.  yah I know you culled it from the herd.


 

This is the truth....,  the fraternal order of OC 15 owners are a exclusive bunch. My head hurts from keeping the secrets from the summer of 12 road trips inside.

 enjoy your new ride.

Oh and the word owners may be substituded for Hoarders... you pick.
Mike


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

SSS600 Club motto, find um, feel um, freight um, fix um. 



The Krusty club motto, find um, fix um, fix um , fix um, fix um, trailer um, forget um.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*



boggie said:


> SSS600 Club motto, find um, feel um, freight um, fix um.
> 
> 
> 
> The Krusty club motto, find um, fix um, fix um , fix um, fix um, trailer um, forget um.


That is cold! But true.


----------



## powderDave

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Any chance you still have her for sale?????????


----------



## powderDave

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Any chance she is still for sale??????


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*



powderDave said:


> Any chance she is still for sale??????



If you read the thread it says sold not once but in 2 posts.


----------



## Upnorthfishing

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

long gone..but wish i never sold it...=0)


----------



## powderDave

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b*

Ok, are the 601 and 4t10 basically the same size machine? (Cab width and height/track capabilities). I have decided that Tucker might not be suitable for me and  I like the Thiokol 601 because of its passenger capabilities and its raw vintage beauty.  I want a backcountry mountain crawler that can take my friends with lots of beer to the top of the mountain.  Are there hydraulics for blade attachment? Or is that a custom modification?
Thanks


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b SOLD!!*

sorry Muleman died in Sept


----------



## DAVENET

*Re: WTS 1969 thiokol spryte 1201b SOLD!!*

Oh wow- so sorry to hear that.


----------

